# Gujarati Sikhs -  A Discovery



## Archived_member7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Saadh Sangatji 

First of all my apologies for posting the pics late. As I had mentioned in my previous threads I had heard of a colony of Sikligars quite close to where I am located. I went searching for them and this is what I discovered - GUJARATI SIKHS !

In the exteriors of Indore, Madhya Pradesh is a small village NiranjanPur. What drove me here was my quest for Sikligars. My journey started with interacting with the local Granthi ji there, Bhai MandeepSingh ji is a young chap. I asked him about  the Sikligars and he agreed to help me with meeting the the 'Pradhaan' . 

I landed there one fine saturday morning and the Granthi ji accompanied me to the village. I was told to wait for the 'Pradhaan' to come. I later came to know Pradhaan ji was not in the mood to meet me. I got introduced to other 2 elderly men standing there.They told me they were GUJARATI SIKHS  and not Sikligars.They started conversing with me and were keen to know the purpose of my meeting them. It took like almost an hour and then a feeling of trust was building, they invited me to sit with them.

I was keen to know about their introduction to Sikhi. They did not have much idea however mentioned that due financial circumstances they had settled there for work.They were the third generation of the migrants from Gujarat. They had no idea of their place of origin in Gujarat. Work had brought them there and then Parchaar amongst them got them into Sikhi.  

The community now does not use Gujarati to communicate, they have been speaking Malwi the lcoal dialect and now many have started speaking Punjabi.The best part was they questioned me as to why was it that as a Sikh they should be just Punjabi, the Panj Piaras of Guru Gobindsingh ji were from 5 different states and zones. Many were looked down upon since they spoke Malwi.


I also questioned them about the difficult times during the 84 onslaught to which they said they had no issues there and had been co-operated by the local population of Hindus. In fact, when the congress goons had attacked the Sikhs in the main Indore city, many families were given shelter and had been alloted plots.

These Gujarati Sikhs are properous in terms of land and have no issues. The land there is a whooping 8 million rupees an acre !!! Niranjanpur is an Oasis in that area since it is gifted with water and the entire Indore city is supplied with water from there during the crisis in summers.

I have decided to visit them often and possibly arrange lectures on Sikhi.Meanwhile, my search for Sikligars continues....another location will soon be my destination, I think its Chchapra, almost 30 kms away from where I reside ! I am attaching pics, I know they arent too great but many are more to come !!


----------



## Archived_member7 (Apr 12, 2009)

The  one in the above post you see is the Gurdwara from where I started The rest you are to see are their home, cattle and them !


----------



## Archived_member7 (Apr 12, 2009)

1


----------



## Archived_member7 (Apr 12, 2009)

2


----------



## Archived_member7 (Apr 12, 2009)

3


----------



## Archived_member7 (Apr 12, 2009)

My Man Friday with his Tuk Tuk  ...He is a mona Sikh, His name is Waheguru. All this info and taking me to places ...I am really thankful to him.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 12, 2009)

It would be really great rajkhalsa ji if you would also write more about the experience. A kind of journal of your travels. These pictures are truly wonderful.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Apr 13, 2009)

thank u aad ji ...i shall certainly try..


----------



## playgatka (Aug 26, 2009)

(rajkhalsa) Khalsa ji from which place u r..because I also live near to the place called Niranjanpur...
*Deleted the personal email. Please for safety and Internet security reasons ask members to send private messages through SPN. Thanks, Narayanjot Kaur*


----------

